# Nuclear Strike 2. Recruiting Puffers!!



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

the hit is on. Target acquired. launch sequence initiated. Looking to make this as big or bigger than the destruction left by Nuclear Strike 1. Let's come out to lay fire on a deserving BOTL! Don't worry David. You're safe this time. Or are you? :loco:

1. Sarge 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

1. Sarge 
2. Termite
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Man I'm in so many bombing runs right now I can't keep track - I'll keep following this thread and check my supplies to see if I can participate, so I'm a "potential" at this point...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hmmmmmm i dont think anyone on this board is safe yeah add me to the list im sure ive got a few weeks to put something together
1. Sarge 
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

While I'd like to finally participate in one of these, I unfortunately don't have enough experience or that large of a stash to provide for others, but I think in the coming months I may be able to once or so.

I still like watching and hearing how these go.


----------



## curtis (Jan 23, 2011)

Delsana said:


> While I'd like to finally participate in one of these, I unfortunately don't have enough experience or that large of a stash to provide for others, but I think in the coming months I may be able to once or so.
> 
> I still like watching and hearing how these go.


i am in the same boat....but with all of you in spirit for the time being.....


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

all it takes is a few sticks you enjoy to pass along to a fellow BOTL. 

just a heads up for those interested. I have no exact date planned but this won't launch for @ least another 2 weeks.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Im noob but im still curb stomping some poor BOTL, COUNT ME IN!:kev:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

step your game up. A very deserving BOTL deserves to feel a Nuclear blast that will leave him senseless for months to come. :tu 

1. Sarge 
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

NS2? Count me in sir!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aw Sarge - Count me in - you need recruits and I cant let a fellow BOTL down.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm in. Let me know details when this thing gets rolling.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

you sure got some purdy lips there Kevin!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

You should see my assets.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

LMAO, good one!


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought you where in recovery Sarge? Heck, if your in so am I!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

step your game up. A very deserving BOTL deserves to feel a Nuclear blast that will leave him senseless for months to come. :tu

1. Sarge 
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.



chrisw said:


> I thought you where in recovery Sarge? Heck, if your in so am I!


I'm a recovering addict. I guess we see which side is winning! Lol :twisted:


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Everyone hates quitters


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

sure why the hell not


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i do believe we need some more signatures please :director:


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

1. Sarge 
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Mr he's soo dam good he gets two #1s by his name Smelvis
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

I'm a recovering addict. I guess we see which side is winning! Lol :twisted:[/QUOTE]


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I can't afford to go in on this one but I always do get excited when I see so many packages go out.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Mr he's soo dam good he gets two #1s by his name Smelvis
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Very Cool Sarge
I know who this is going to and support it very much!! I would encourage people that trust me to please get in on this one it serves many purposes and will help a lot of people. Thanks Sarge and all you Bombing Puffers out there!!! 

Much Love!!

Dave


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Uh, oh! If dave's in, it's gotta be good! I'm in


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*What Dave said!!!!*

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Mr he's soo dam good he gets two #1s by his name Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
*Please PM me with the details--Lets do this!!!*


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Mr he's soo dam good he gets two #1s by his name Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14. shuckins
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bump for a good cause!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> You should see my assets.


You keep your ASSets covered up, we don't want to see things like woman and children running scared.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

come on gents, need at least 6 more!!!!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

anybody know the target?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

kapathy said:


> anybody know the target?


Yes and trust me it is for a good guy and good cause one everyone will enjoy.

Sign up guy's trust me I'd like to see 50 on that list if possible.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Yes and trust me it is for a good guy and good cause one everyone will enjoy.
> 
> Sign up guy's trust me I'd like to see 50 on that list if possible.


oh this i dont doubt, i just wanted to stalk his posts and see if i can come by anything theyve been looking for.....ehhh ill find out soon enough


----------



## powerman659 (Jan 8, 2011)

May I ask what this is? lol what do you do in NS2?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Mr he's soo dam good he gets two #1s by his name Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14. shuckins
15. ekengland07
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Mr he's soo dam good he gets two #1s by his name Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14. shuckins
15. ekengland07
16. Blue_2
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Mr he's soo dam good he gets two #1s by his name Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14. shuckins
15. ekengland07
16. Blue_2
17. Natedogg
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I just got a PM heads-up about this thread and it sounds like fun. I haven't done one of these group bombs yet so count me in.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> 1. Sarge
> 2. Termite
> 3. kapathy
> 4. DrBootyGrabber
> ...


Ah hells yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Mr he's soo dam good he gets two #1s by his name Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14. shuckins
15. ekengland07
16. Blue_2
17. Natedogg
18. User Name
19. Jeff10236
20.

There you go Jeff, ONE MORE!!!!!!


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm game. Count me in.


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

Add me to the list


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Way cool guy's, Just talked to Sarge we will get a notice out soon to those on the list and keep signing up Men, this is a good guy and reason!

Thanks

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Mr he's soo dam good he gets two #1s by his name Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14. shuckins
15. ekengland07
16. Blue_2
17. Natedogg
18. User Name
19. Jeff10236
20. ignite223 Ryan
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


Just talked to Sarge, He and I will get a note to you guy's soon, keep the names coming guy's!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Mr he's soo dam good he gets two #1s by his name Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14. shuckins
15. ekengland07
16. Blue_2
17. Natedogg
18. User Name
19. Jeff10236
20. ignite223 Ryan
21. ZILLA
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Mr he's soo dam good he gets two #1s by his name Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14. shuckins
15. ekengland07
16. Blue_2
17. Natedogg
18. User Name
19. Jeff10236
20. ignite223 Ryan
21. ZILLA
22. Elvis 
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Elvis?!? Oh shit!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Mr he's soo dam good he gets two #1s by his name Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14. shuckins
15. ekengland07
16. Blue_2
17. Natedogg
18. User Name
19. Jeff10236
20. ignite223 Ryan
21. ZILLA
22. Elvis 
23. Nicolas J. Pug
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


Leave no man behind. I gotcha Pug.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Destroy him, I say!

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Mr he's soo dam good he gets two #1s by his name Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14. shuckins
15. ekengland07
16. Blue_2
17. Natedogg
18. User Name
19. Jeff10236
20. ignite223 Ryan
21. ZILLA
22. Elvis
23. Nicolas J. Pug
24. MarkC
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

bump for the cause!
Dont be shy guys, hop on board!


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh yea, I'm in for sure! Let's do this!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Destroy him, I say!

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Mr he's soo dam good he gets two #1s by his name Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14. shuckins
15. ekengland07
16. Blue_2
17. Natedogg
18. User Name
19. Jeff10236
20. ignite223 Ryan
21. ZILLA
22. Elvis
23. Nicolas J. Pug
24. MarkC
25. Pipedreamz Lee
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Mr he's soo dam good he gets two #1s by his name Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14. shuckins
15. ekengland07
16. Blue_2
17. Natedogg
18. User Name
19. Jeff10236
20. ignite223 Ryan
21. ZILLA
22. Elvis
23. Nicolas J. Pug
24. MarkC
25. Pipedreamz Lee
26. Starbuck
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Mr he's soo dam good he gets two #1s by his name Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14. shuckins
15. ekengland07
16. Blue_2
17. Natedogg
18. User Name
19. Jeff10236
20. ignite223 Ryan
21. ZILLA
22. Elvis
23. Nicolas J. Pug
24. MarkC
25. Pipedreamz Lee
26. Starbuck
27. _Dafiddla!_
28.
29.
30.
31.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Way to turn out guy's lets keep this growing


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Glad to see you're still around pipedreamz.

I guess those cigars are really getting to you, huh?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay, I'm in. Do me a favor and remind me of his worthiness though. I can't remember anything specific. Often when I read Puff, the names start to run together.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Can we @ least get 32 for the age I'll be next month? How about 40 to show our authority? Fifty would be nifty. :tu Keep em coming guys. BIG THANKS to everyone so far for the Support. :tu

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14. shuckins
15. ekengland07
16. Blue_2
17. Natedogg
18. User Name
19. Jeff10236
20. ignite223 Ryan
21. ZILLA
22. Elvis
23. Nicolas J. Pug
24. MarkC
25. Pipedreamz Lee
26. Starbuck
27. fiddlegrin (_Dafiddla!)_
28. drastic_quench
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Also Sage is letting me help and I sent a note what it's all about, I forgot to say lets wait for our Marching orders from Sarge and send all at once. as Sarge said Thanks


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in on this one!


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14. shuckins
15. ekengland07
16. Blue_2
17. Natedogg
18. User Name
19. Jeff10236
20. ignite223 Ryan
21. ZILLA
22. Elvis
23. Nicolas J. Pug
24. MarkC
25. Pipedreamz Lee
26. Starbuck
27. fiddlegrin (_Dafiddla!)_
28. drastic_quench
29. dmgizzo
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14. shuckins
15. ekengland07
16. Blue_2
17. Natedogg
18. User Name
19. Jeff10236
20. ignite223 Ryan
21. ZILLA
22. Elvis
23. Nicolas J. Pug
24. MarkC
25. Pipedreamz Lee
26. Starbuck
27. fiddlegrin (Dafiddla!)
28. drastic_quench
29. dmgizzo
30. bigdaddychester Brian
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
_________________


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14. shuckins
15. ekengland07
16. Blue_2
17. Natedogg
18. User Name
19. Jeff10236
20. ignite223 Ryan
21. ZILLA
22. Elvis
23. Nicolas J. Pug
24. MarkC
25. Pipedreamz Lee
26. Starbuck
27. fiddlegrin (Dafiddla!)
28. drastic_quench
29. dmgizzo
30. bigdaddychester Brian
31. grumpy1328
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.

I love big bombs!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Great to see your smiling face here George and partaking in the festivities!


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14. shuckins
15. ekengland07
16. Blue_2
17. Natedogg
18. User Name
19. Jeff10236
20. ignite223 Ryan
21. ZILLA
22. Elvis
23. Nicolas J. Pug
24. MarkC
25. Pipedreamz Lee
26. Starbuck
27. fiddlegrin (Dafiddla!)
28. drastic_quench
29. dmgizzo
30. bigdaddychester Brian
31. grumpy1328
32. hunter1127
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Is Sarge going to PM everyone with plenty of time to ship? Please do!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> Is Sarge going to PM everyone with plenty of time to ship? Please do!


yesir... I was planning to send info 3 days prior. though I might send it sooner given the magnitude of Brothers who have banded together for this event. when sent it should be plenty of time for everyone to get their warheads ready and make preparations to launch on this poor, poor soul.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Poor sole! No clue of the carnage he is going to receive!
So much fun.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bump


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*What he ^ said!!!!*


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

bump for a good cause


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

This one is going to be epic. We may need to warn the target's local coroner's office to expect heavy volume upon impact.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Time to open one up!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ignite223 said:


> bump for a good cause


Ditto


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Bump

Hello,
Need some more brothers to hop in on this!

Thanks


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

bump bump bump ...... getting to 50 would be awesome


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

this is looking pretty stagnant...


So is anyone not Ready yet!? lmk if you need more time...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i can send now but have an order coming wed or so that i was going to pick from


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's come on lets hit 40 at least  Hell even my dog is sending his own box this time!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I am not but will be picking up some supplies tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sarge said:


> this is looking pretty stagnant...
> 
> So is anyone not Ready yet!? lmk if you need more time...


I placed an order I'd like to take from. It is supposed to come sometime this week.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

I so wish I could get in guys sorry. My freaking wife has me on the Dave Ramsey plan i havent been able to buy any cigars. Trying to save up so I can at least build up my stash to get in on all the fun with you guys. Way to put it together Steven. You never disappoint bro. Cant wait to see this one its gonna be awesome.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm ready to fire!


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

Count me in .... please PM details.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sarge said:


> this is looking pretty stagnant...
> 
> So is anyone not Ready yet!? lmk if you need more time...


I agree sarge lets go ahead when you are ready to set a date, stuff has come up and I would like to get all these things settled!


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14. shuckins
15. ekengland07
16. Blue_2
17. Natedogg
18. User Name
19. Jeff10236
20. ignite223 Ryan
21. ZILLA
22. Elvis
23. Nicolas J. Pug
24. MarkC
25. Pipedreamz Lee
26. Starbuck
27. fiddlegrin (Dafiddla!)
28. drastic_quench
29. dmgizzo
30. bigdaddychester Brian
31. grumpy1328
32. hunter1127
33. bc8436
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I agree sarge lets go ahead when you are ready to set a date, stuff has come up and I would like to get all these things settled!


+1 I'm going to the post office this Friday & then am out of town so I'd like to launch 4/29


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I truly feel bad for the person who will on the receiving end of this.....


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

My order is in, so I'm ready to go whenever you all are (I could maybe get to the post office tomorrow, definitely Thursday or later).


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I should be ready to fire by friday


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Good Day Gentlemen. Nothing has changed..... still going to roll according to plan whatever that was... Let me gather myself and details will be sent via PM when they're sent if I can remember to sent... expect details on a day that ends in Y after a day that ends in Y...


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

... If it is not too late I would like to be added. Can launch by 4/29.

Linnie

1. Sarge
2. Termite
3. kapathy
4. DrBootyGrabber
5. Reino
6. oldmso54
7. ktblunden
8. chrisw
9. vicini
10. ChiTownHustler
11. Smelvis
12. Evonnida
13. tobacmon
14. shuckins
15. ekengland07
16. Blue_2
17. Natedogg
18. User Name
19. Jeff10236
20. ignite223 Ryan
21. ZILLA
22. Elvis
23. Nicolas J. Pug
24. MarkC
25. Pipedreamz Lee
26. Starbuck
27. fiddlegrin (Dafiddla!)
28. drastic_quench
29. dmgizzo
30. bigdaddychester Brian
31. grumpy1328
32. hunter1127
33. bc8436
34. 1Linnie
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I should be ready to fire Friday or Saturday


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

This isn't nuclear, this is the doomsday effect. Something really bad is going to happen.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hmm, maybe we should stagger the launches. This man (or woman) is likely to put out his (or her) back carrying all those boxes. :mischief:

Plus, how cool would it to get 5 or 6 boxes every day for a week 

Nah, lets go for maximum effect :evil:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have to launch Friday morning (3 different launches outgoing) becuase I'm heading out of town for the weekend after that. :target:


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Ready to, sir!
Awaiting launch instructions!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 34
9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 41


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0087 3010 99


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ahhhhhh did i miss something i thought i had a few more days


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

kapathy said:


> ahhhhhh did i miss something i thought i had a few more days


I mailed at the kiosk won't hit the mail trucks till Monday, needed to get mine done so I can move on to Troops boxes.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Instructions have been sent... 30+ individual PMs=PITA. Everyone should have received them but if by chance you didn't let me know so I can get instructions out. As everyone knows and/or can see launch date is here... thanks again everyone for the support. You guys have all made this a grand event again. to every one of you who took the time & effort to participate :thumb: :thumb: :beerchug: :smoke2: :ss


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This can't be good opcorn:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

I've got my instructions..... will be going out that day


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> This can't be good opcorn:


Ray you got a spare room , LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sarge said:


> Instructions have been sent... 30+ individual PMs=PITA. Everyone should have received them but if by chance you didn't let me know so I can get instructions out. As everyone knows and/or can see launch date is here... thanks again everyone for the support. You guys have all made this a grand event again. to every one of you who took the time & effort to participate :thumb: :thumb: :beerchug: :smoke2: :ss


Thank You Sarge
For putting this together and picking a great target, not an easy job Brother but we sure appreciate it!!!!!!!

Dave


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

target has been acquired. locked and loaded. trigger will be pulled tomorrow a.m.


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.gifsoup.com/


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

bomb away.......0310 3200 0000 2260 XXXX


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Fire two!!!!!!!!*










Priority Mail® Label Number: 9405 5036 9930 0087 xxxx xx


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

launch initiated (with tag alongs)

0310 3200 0000 1500 68xx


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I wish I could be out front of this recipients house when the bombs start arriving.....

420 36609 9101 7850 9140 1032 5137 18


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

Bombs away!

0305 0830 0002 1529 XXXX
9505 5000 0696 1122 00XX XX

 http://www.gifsoup.com/


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

click click booom


031034900001201996??


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

missles in the air

0310 2640 001 6975 0556


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Bombs away!

0309 3220 0000 6101 xxxx :smoke:


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Bombs away!

DC 03103490000034990153


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

bigdaddychester said:


> I wish I could be out front of this recipients house when the bombs start arriving.....


No kidding; I wish I could see this!

0311 0240 0001 2923 4446


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Got home late from work. was stuck at clinic. will mail from APC tonight.

Word of advice
DON'T STAY IN A TRAIN CAR WHILE THE A/C IS LEAKING FREON. 
Thankfully I'm ok but was a tad frightening when people told me my lips were turning blue


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Didn't get mine out today, I'll have to mail it after work tomorrow (I'm a teacher, my day starts before 7am so I can probably be at the post office between 3:30 and 4 if we don't have any meetings tomorrow afternoon). I might make one stop at a local coffee shop to buy some of the best coffee made to send in the bomb, but I probably won't have time if I want it to go out tomorrow before the post office closes (it all depends upon whether we have a meeting or not).


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Launched it today. Don't have the DC in front of me, but it should be there Wednesday.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Launch sequence confirmed.

0310 3200 0000 4558 xxxx


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

Launched Monday morning 
DC 0310 3200 0000 7384 8861


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I've been missing out on Puff lately due to the fact that I've been moving house but I'm back and I'm in. Will send today. I've got the target's address from many previous trades/bombs sent between us in the past. Thanks for pointing me to this thread Shuckins!



1Linnie said:


> ... If it is not too late I would like to be added. Can launch by 4/29.
> 
> Linnie
> 
> ...


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Vicini said:


> ..........
> 
> Word of advice
> DON'T STAY IN A TRAIN CAR WHILE THE A/C IS LEAKING FREON.
> Thankfully I'm ok but was a tad frightening when people told me my lips were turning blue


_*Dang!!!!!!!*_ Sorry to hear that happened Dennis!

What shade of blue were they? :ask:
Cause that might be a good look for ya :eyebrows: :lol:

Seriously though.... _*Dang!!!!!!!!*_ 
I'm sure everyone joins me in saying;

I'm sure glad your OK!

P.S. Next time take the Bus!!!!!! ainkiller:

.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, no kidding. I'm glad you're okay, Dennis!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I've been missing out on Puff lately due to the fact that I've been moving house but I'm back and I'm in. Will send today. I've got the target's address from many previous trades/bombs sent between us in the past. Thanks for pointing me to this thread Shuckins!


So I could get the coffee added to my bomb, I'm not getting mine out until today after work so ours should hit around the same time. So, he'll just get a Round 2!
:boom:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

hmmmmmmmm, forgot my dc# at the house, it should be exploding today!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*DCN 0310 2640 0001 4743 3662*

Sorry for the delay on this ---- will be out in the early AM tomorrow! I do apologizes!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Blue_2 said:


> Launch sequence confirmed.
> 
> 0310 3200 0000 4558 xxxx


Positive impact on target, awaiting visual confirmation.

0310 3200 0000 4558 5961


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ainkiller:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

0310 0480 0000 0275 3948


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> 0310 0480 0000 0275 3948


Crap! That's the wrong DC and it is too late to edit :redface:

It should read 0310 0480 0000 0275 3955.

Opps.

The expected delivery date stated on the receipt is Saturday.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Mine impacted today - as I'm sure MANY others did. I think the poor soul is too devastated to post. Not to mention that his camera's batteries have probably died by now! :whip:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> _*Dang!!!!!!!*_ Sorry to hear that happened Dennis!
> 
> What shade of blue were they? :ask:
> Cause that might be a good look for ya :eyebrows: :lol:
> ...


Pale blue from what I was told.

It wasn't on the way to work. Was at work. At first I herd it leaking and figured a valve was leaking air. So it being my job to make sure the air brakes work I went looking for an air valve stuck open and found a leaking unloader on the A/C compressor.

On topic. Mine should land tomorrow


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Dang! I did a typo posting my DC...

Anyway, it landed today. And I'm sure a few others as well.
Poor soul musta been buried.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

1Linnie said:


> missles in the air
> 
> 0310 2640 001 6975 0556


0310 2640 0001 6975 0556

delivery confirmed.

am sure the people in next county over are seeing large mushroom cloud on the horizon. Sure to make the news...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

In what I hope is the better late than never department, mine is also on the way:

0310 2010 0001 8437 1434


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> Crap! That's the wrong DC and it is too late to edit :redface:
> 
> It should read 0310 0480 0000 0275 3955.
> 
> ...


Next round about to drop. Checked USPS.com:



> Detailed Results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

